# adjusting bowtech center pivot axle to axle



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

i cant see how u can have 2 different measurements when u are measuring to the same 2 points each time?


----------



## psumitch (Feb 10, 2010)

*ata measure*

im measuring from center of axle to axle screw on one side, then flipping the bow over and measuring the distance between the screws on the other side.


----------



## kpcoupe (Aug 6, 2009)

*admiral measurements*

just measured my 09 admiral and it was 31 5/16 ata on both sides. is your timing on?


----------



## psumitch (Feb 10, 2010)

the timing marks on the cams at rest are the same, but i need to check it at full draw to make sure. the brace height is correct at 7.5"


----------



## OrangeFan44 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm smart enough to know that when the cam axles aren't parallel you will have different A to A measurements.

I'm not smart enough to know how to fix it though.


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

I adjusted the power cables which have the ability to move each cams rotational postion individually until 

1. Visually they looked in sync via the posts on the cams in releation to the inner limb faces

2. On a bow scale the bow was able to make 71-71.5lbs with the bow maxed out. And the axle to axle on both sides was within 1/16" of factory spec (and the same) and the Brace was the same as factory spec or within 1/16"

3. I them checked cam timing at full draw on a board.

To be honest I did not think on a binary the axle to axle on each side could be different as theres no yoke?.


----------



## Northernbuddy (Jul 9, 2006)

*2010 Admiral*

If you can't learn from your mistakes then you will never learn anything at all.

So now its time for me to learn from my mistake.:embara: I just bought a 2010 Admiral I backed off the limbs to put on my Quad rest. When I tighted the limbs and drew the bow one of the power cables slipped out of it track and broke the bearing cover on the cam. I have a new cam and strings coming but will have to tune my bow after I replaced the damage parts. 

So here is my problem I have searched this forum and bowtechs web site and I cannot confirm the ATA for my Admiral. Can anyone help me with the specs for the 2010 Admiral? 


After I get the parts replaced there will be more tuning questions to come.


----------

